# Bike ID



## Steel68 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi, Im trying to identify this cycle for a friend of mine,
He has bikes all over the place so couldn't get a whole image of the bike, but thought some of these particular ones may help.
He thinks it may be Italian built from the 1970s period, also has Campagnolo track ends.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, 
Thanks


----------



## juvela (Nov 19, 2021)

-----



F.T. Bologna known as maker of fittings rather than framesets as far as have been able to determine

they operated from 1976 to 1984 so that helps somewhat to bracket date of frame









						F.T. BOLOGNA - FRAMETELLER
					






					www.frameteller.it
				












			VeloBase.com - Component: Colnago ("record", steel)
		


---

the frame's bottom bracket shell appears to be a ROTO (Rampinelli) item:








ROTO was the first firm to offer investment cast lugs and shells to framebuilders - 1973

here is a catalogue page of 1974 -





[also the producer of Cobra brand tools and REG brand accessories]

---

@MauriceMoss

-----


----------

